# Classic machine lost pressure also leaks from steam wand and the boiler same time



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi,

My Gaggia classic has no pressure also water comes from the boiler and the steam wand at the same time if I turn the nob to get hot water. Also some water comes around the nob when I attempt to get hot water. I service the machine regularly also I checked the OPV and it is not from there. I realise inside the OPV is dry and no water inside it. There is a tiny amount of water usually on top of OPV screw but now it is dry and no pressure from the machine. Steam is ok. I have never had such a problem with any of my gaggia machines except this one which I bought it 2 years ago.

I appreciate if some1 knows whats wrong with machine. Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If your machine has no pressure, how is the water coming from the brew head and the steam valve ??. Without pressure you will not have water flow.


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

pressure is very low about 2 I tried to bring it up by OPV screw but nothing has changed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the pressure was low before you adjusted the OPV , the problem lies elsewhere. The OPV is only there to release the excess pressure back to the tank when brewing. Unless the OPV has opened and is stuck open, if it is you will see water returning to the tank in the second plastic pipe.

Is the pump working normally ? Has a particle of scale partially blocked the solenoid valve ?

Have you removed and cleaned the screen ? Have you removed the dispersion block behind the screen (where the portafilter fits )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Defo check the solenoid, clear out and blow through. Although I can't work out the leaking from the steam wand AND boiler. Where is it leaking from the boiler? From the group?

Have you recently descaled by any chance?


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for your replies all. I clean the machine regularly by removing everything screen and the block and soak it in the cleaning agent. Also descale it every few weeks. Am gonna check the solenoid as you mentioned. There is no leak I meant the water comes from the boiler and the steam want at the same time, normally when you open the steam wand the water stops and it comes just from the wand not coming both ways. Pump works as it is noisy like before so it means the problem lays some where else thats why wanted you to give me hands and share your experience instead of me opening and stripping all parts to see whats wrong and where. I check the OPV and it is dry there it means no water goes back to the tank.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a couple of guides to check if 3 way solenoid is blocked.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3334

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html?m=1


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks am going to check it later and will let you know.


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi every1,

Ive managed to strip the machine n cleaned every things properly. Nothing has changed except Ive got water back inside OPV. Water still comes from both side (steam wand and the head) I tighten the OPV and Ive got opposite result so pressure went up to 9 in 30sec. It gives a good crema n tasty coffee but this is not right. I think I have to change the part for OPV. What do you think?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure on this one, sounds strange.

Just a wild card, are any of the plastic pipes twisted or kinked?


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pipes are fine.


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Also I realised there is another problem or symptom with machine that steam comes out of the wand without switching the steam mode on. I turn the machine on and I turn the nob to open the wand so steam comes out not with pressure but its more than usual amount from a healthy machine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The reason steam comes from the wand (without pressure) is that as the water in the boiler is heated it expands and can create steam at the top of the boiler. If you open the steam wand you will receive steam then possibly water as it expands.

If you open the steam wand while in brew mode you are releasing some the brew pressure through the steam wand.

I suggest you buy /borrow a gauge and set your OPV correctly, then use the machine as normal, not opening the brew and steam wand at the same time.


----------



## tbxl200 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a gauge, as I mentioned above Ive tried to set OPV to normal but got different result. I tighten it and the pressure with difficulty reached to 9 bar. Normally we tighten the OPV screw to drop the pressure not rise it. If you read my posts you'll see what I mean.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take the components out of the OPV, clean them, check the seal for damage, ensure they move freely.

Winding down the plug with the hex key increases the spring tension and increases the pressure.

Connect gauge, remove basket and slowly fill the PF with water rocking to release any air bubbles, hold under brew head and switch on, as water flows lock in place and check pressure. Adjust to about 10.5 bar.


----------

